# i'm gonna do it....



## likespaphs (Nov 10, 2006)

i never spray the orchids. i've always used beneficials but i'm having a very hard time getting control of some scale so i've decided to spray. it's an insect growth regulator called talus. it'll take care of the long tailed mealybugs too. 
i'm kinda scared as i'll have to be very careful as there are some fish in the vicinity...could i leave them in a 5 gallon bucket overnight without any airstones or whatnot? i have three 3" long goldfish, one 8" goldfish, a couple of 8" plecos and a few clown loaches. they stuff i'm gonna spray is toxic to fish and although i can cover the pond for the most part with plastic cloth, this stuff has vapor action... or should i take all the plants into another greenhouse then spray? any thoughts?


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2006)

Personally? I would move either the fish or the plants to the other greenhouse and then spray. The plants. 

But you're the expert! oke:


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2006)

Yeh, i know i should move one or the other, i just don't know how to move the fish...


----------



## Paphman910 (Nov 11, 2006)

Make sure you wear protective gloves and mask as these chemical can be hazardous to your long term health. I would spray it in the greenhouse away from your fish. 


Paphman910


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2006)

this is how i look when i spray...


----------



## Heather (Nov 11, 2006)

Perhaps you should get some of those outfits for the fish?


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2006)

respirators don't work under water though...


----------



## patrix (Nov 11, 2006)

if youare treatting for scale you will need to take a three pro approach. I like using a systemic first, 7-10 day later use poison (malathion) to kill the weakedend survivors and soft bodied moble babies, 7-10 days later I will use parrafinic oil or lemon joy. When I find isolated scale, I use rubbing alcohol in a spray bottle. All of these have fumes which could endanger your fish, some pets shops may rent you space, Scale can be a real problem and is best attacked early as they breed every 7-10 days, fans in greenhouses spread the babies even faster, Using the same method breed superscale that will be very difficult to eradicate, steal your new car and drink up all of your martinis.I have Koi in an icechest inside the house with a cheapy filter from walmart for over a month when I had to islolate it for treatment, You will need to do partial water changes weekly even with a filter. Be mondful that even when you retrun the fish to the green house, that run off residue can be potent. I would drain the water out of the acquarium completely as ti will likely be contaminated from microdroplets. BE SURE TO HAVE GOOD VENTILATION AND WEAR PROTECTION THIS IS NO JOKE. SOME OF THE CHEMICALS USED IN PEST CONTROL ARE LETHAL OR AT LEAST CARCINOGENIC


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2006)

good points. what i'm going to do is probably move the fish and cover the empty tank as i have a few other things to spray in that house too. i'm also gonna check with an aquarium shop i frequent... 
i'm using a chemical which has great scale, mealybug and whitefly kill rates. it also causes sterility in adults....
i want to follow up with another chemical, but i don't know anyone who's used it on orchids.


----------



## PHRAG (Nov 11, 2006)

likespaphs said:


> i'm using a chemical which has great scale, mealybug and whitefly kill rates. it also causes sterility in adults....


 
Hmmm. Cheaper than a vasectomy. Count me in.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 11, 2006)

no, silly. only in targeted insects.

(and that really is me in the picture. can't you tell by my smile?)


----------

